# Resident Evil 4 problem



## Don159 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hiiiiiiiiii TSF:wave:

I have installed resident evil 4.. But when I click on game.exe, it says that game.exe has encountered a problem and the application needs to be closed. We are sorry for the inconvinience..

And below are two tabs given.. 

tell Microsoft about this..

Send report Don't send

Are my windows corrupt and reinstalling the windows will solve it or something else is wrong??

Thanks in advance..

My computer is...

Intel pentium 4
3.0Ghz
Ram: 2.0GB
Intel chipset 82945g..


----------



## Don159 (Nov 30, 2009)

It is almost the same problem as here..

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/problem-starting-resident-evil-4-a-325417.html


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

I am also having the same problems.. please continue this thread..


----------



## Thomas123456789 (Nov 7, 2009)

have any of you tried running it in compatability mode for say wondows vista or xp. that will probebly work, but for some it doesnt but still worth a try.


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

I am running windows XP 2002 service pack 2..


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Proudy.

Have you run through the steps listed here?

If so, could you please post your full system specs, as outlined in this post.


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

Hiiii... full sys specification I have updated.. You can see under OS..

thanks,


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Proudy, this thread was started by Don159. Are you both using the same computer?

Any advice given that is intended to fix Don159's problem might not be relevant to your own problem and could cause confusion.


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

This is a public computer in a sense that it is in our room in hostel in the university.. we are 5 roommates here..


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

ok.. so nobody is here to help... 

have a great day..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please wait at least 24 hours before complaining about lack of replies. We are all volunteers and working for free in our spare time. Comments like "so nobody is here to help" will result in people not wanting to help you and your thread being closed.

What are the system requirements listed in the game manual?

Integrated graphics can sometimes cause games to crash or not run at all.

Try the 1.10 patch: *http://www.ubi.com/UK/Games/Info.aspx?pId=4363&tab=download&dcId=43*

Ubisoft Support: *http://ubisoft-en.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ubisoft_en.cfg/php/enduser/home.php?p_sid=LhmG1pOj* (click the Ask A Question link to receive an email from Ubisoft's technical support team)


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

koala said:


> What are the system requirements listed in the game manual?


Supported OS: Windows® 2000/XP (only)
Processor: 1 GHz Pentium® III or AMD Athlon™ (or better)
RAM: 256 MB
Video Card: 128 MB DirectX® 9.0c-compliant AGP or PCI Express graphics card (256 or higher for High Graphics Detail support) (see supported list*)
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compliant (or better)
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c or higher (included on disc)
CD-ROM: 12x or faster CD-ROM
Hard Drive Space: 1.2 GB minimum
Peripherals Supported: Gamepad

*Supported Video Cards at Time of Release
NVIDIA® GeForce™ FX/6/7 families
ATI® Radeon® 9200-9800/X families.



I am downloading the patch.. will tell you if it works...

Have a great day..:wave:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your Intel 82945g integrated graphics does not support Hardware Transform & Lighting (a feature found on the graphics cards in the supported list, and required by most modern games), which could be why the game won't work.


From *http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-011910.htm*


> Support for hardware transform and lighting (T&L)
> 
> Currently, only the Intel® G35, G41, G43, G45, G965, GL40, GL960, GM45, GM965, and GS45 Express Chipsets support hardware Transform and Lighting (T&L).
> 
> All other Intel® graphics products do not have hardware support for T&L. In most games, transform and lighting calculations can be performed on the processor with acceptable performance. A small number of games that specifically check for hardware T&L support may fail to run.


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

so the game wont run unless I get a video card or there is some method to run it??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could try updating the graphics driver to the latest version, but it's unlikely to fix the problem.

Go to *http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/detect.htm* and click the 'Check your system for the latest updates' button.

If it still won't work, you will need to upgrade to a proper graphics card.


----------



## Proudy (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,

I clicked the check for latest updates button and the result is..


Product detected: Intel 945 G
Current Driver Installed: 6.14.0010.4543
A customized computer manufacturer driver is installed on your computer. The Intel Driver Update Utility is not able to update the driver. Installing a generic Intel driver instead of the customized computer manufacturer driver may cause technical issues. Contact your computer manufacturer for the latest driver for your computer. 


what to do now??


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Graphics card requirement for RE4.

Video Card: 128 MB DirectX 9.0c-compliant AGP or PCI Express graphics card (256 or higher for high graphics detail support)

You don't meet the requirements.


----------

